# Could I Be Knocked Up? It's still too early to test.



## RedCouch (Mar 19, 2016)

I had tons of unprotected sex the weekend of 3/6/2016. According to my period tracker, I was fertile that weekend. So here's what my vibe has been for the past two weeks:

1. Very light cramping;
2. I feel wavey. Not full on nauseous, just kind of gross. Note: I have an iron stomach. Nothing is ever wrong with my stomach. I had to leave spin the other day bc it was making me wavey-er than usual.
3. Sometimes my mouth fills with saliva like I am about to vomit.
4. A few days ago, I developed a metallic taste in my mouth. Additionally, my mouth tastes disgusting to me (which I weird bc I love oral hygiene).
5. My boobs are a tiny bit sore. Sometimes I have slight nipple tingling.
6. My sense of smell is a little weird. It's not like crazy pregnant lady sensitive. I'm a social worker and I work at an agency where we serve a lot of people who don't have access to hygiene. I could smell every. single. client. 
7. I feel like I have weird body odor. My armpits smell like day 3 of a music festival.
8. I just feel different. I can't explain it.
9. I've been tired lately.

The earliest I can test is Monday. This is driving me crazy! Like, I'm pretty sure I am pregnant but I would only be like 3 weeks pregnant. It seems early for symptoms. The other thing is that I am 40. I legit thought it would be really hard for me to conceive at this age. I stopped drinking and started taking prenatal supplements (including DHA and folic acid) just in case. Ahhhh!!!

Thanks for reading! I'm sure I sound like the average batshit crazy pregnancy scare.


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

It's been two weeks since you may have ovulated, you can take a test. Plenty of people get pregnant in their 40's. I hope you find out soon what's going on!


----------

